
Problems with Mars - warriorkitty
https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/55hipy/problems_with_mars/
======
Roboprog
I think Kim Stanley Robinson's R/G/B Mars series covered a workable Mars
calendar in detail, FWIW.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_trilogy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_trilogy)

It's interesting that the recent SpaceX announcement of a Mars colonization
plan included 100 colonists. (OK, it was "at least" \- perhaps it will be 101)

------
shpx
Except this time around we'll keep it simple, no time zones and expressed as
YYYY solofyear.decimalofsol.

0010 372.5000 represents midsol of the 373rd sol of the 11th year since humans
landed on Mars.

~~~
x1798DE
See this essay on why living without time zones is probably a bad idea:
[https://qntm.org/abolish](https://qntm.org/abolish)

Having no time zones would probably work if you were geographically restricted
to one area (as will probably be true on Mars for some time), but when you get
to the point where you're covering a large enough part of the planet, you're
going to need them, even on Mars.

I also think you'll find that no matter what you do you it won't be long until
people start being fuzzy with how thye express dates and times.

------
Pxtl
Didn't Java already cover this when they introduced the abstract Calendar
class, of which GregorianCalendar would be one of many subclasses?

~~~
wlievens
Actually Java has a proper well-designed api for dates and times since Java 8.

~~~
mabbo
It's lovely. I've given talks internally at my company to show everyone how
great it is, and why using it prevents bugs.

